# Mugs!!



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I know this has come up a load of times, but things change! About time I replace my set of flat white mugs..... Any recommendations? With pictures for a bonus









Cheers


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

How about

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/notneutral-flat-white-cup-150ml-5oz/p1112


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Those are stunning, really fancy buying a full set for the studio but can't justify :-( may just get a couple to play with!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

ooooh never seen them before! I love 5 / 5.5 oz cups will pick me up one or two of them!!


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Same cups we use at work. Really nice to pour into. Also, nice to drink from!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Join a pottery class


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> How about
> 
> http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/notneutral-flat-white-cup-150ml-5oz/p1112


Very very nice.... Now just need to convince myself (and the wife) that over £7 per cup is worth it!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Buy the set of six and works out at just over £5 per cup


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Another option would be one of these:

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ancap-competition-cappuccino-cup-saucer-150ml/p919

I bought one and really like it for a flat white - reassuringly thick and lovely to pour into and drink from. My only (small) complaint is that I can't fit my fingers into it easily to hold it by the handle...no big deal though as the whole thnig fits nicely in the hand.

The notneutral ones look great too though, and I'm tempted by one of their 8oz latte cups myself. Think it might go on my letter to Santa.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I hate cups that you can't fit your finger through!

Just ordered 6x6oz notneutral cups 

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Just ordered a few of them myself


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm hating you all! I may have to borrow some money from MasterCard


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Got to the studio this morning to find a box waiting for me...


















Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

So pretty. Are they worth the price?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its not just the asthetics which attracts me, but, (particularly for espresso and brewed coffee) the effect on mouth-feel & taste.

I have some old Illy espresso cups which make espresso much more enjoyable than the Has Bean tulip style ones I have. Like the Notneutral cups the bottoms are completely rounded with a thicker rim, which somehow improves taste and mouth-feel.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

seeq said:


> So pretty. Are they worth the price?


I'd say yes. I feel that the price of decent quality cups is too high generally though. These cups are beautiful to look at, lovely to drink from and hold and pour into!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Mine arrived at work today, been on off with the flu the last few days but will be back in there tomorrow hitting these cups up with some Red Brick flat whites


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Did you go for the 5oz? I got a set of 6ozs.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

YOU GUYS ARE SOOOOOOO BAD FOR MY BANK BALANCE!!!!!!!

thanks

I'll try and keep them quiet and act surprised when someone notices my cups are different! I'm not spending anyone elses money or spending what I don't have but I do end up having to defend my heinous spending on a daily basis!!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just out of interest do they come with saucers?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

They do Nick 

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm tempted by some of these. I'm never sure about saucers. I only use them for guests which inevitably means I'm digging around in the cupboard for them when someone comes round.

I'm thinking about two of the larger ones as I have the d'ancap 150ml cups for small cappuccinos.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> YOU GUYS ARE SOOOOOOO BAD FOR MY BANK BALANCE!!!!!!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> I'll try and keep them quiet and act surprised when someone notices my cups are different! I'm not spending anyone elses money or spending what I don't have but I do end up having to defend my heinous spending on a daily basis!!


Hahaha, I totally know that feeling! I've put them on my santa list, possibly a bit late, so if they don't arrive I shall buy some in the new year. I spent the money on a new steam valve instead as that has needed replacing for the last year!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> I'm tempted by some of these. I'm never sure about saucers. I only use them for guests which inevitably means I'm digging around in the cupboard for them when someone comes round.
> 
> I'm thinking about two of the larger ones as I have the d'ancap 150ml cups for small cappuccinos.


I went for a case of the 6oz/180's too for exactly the same reason, I even only intended on buying a pair myself but when I reaslised 6 wasn't all that much more money I took a case + 1 espresso cup to trial whether I'll be needing a set of those too!! I don't normally bother with saucers either but for some reason I just like to have them! A purchase of cups just doesn't seem complete without them!



funinacup said:


> They do Nick
> 
> Michael
> 
> Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


Awesome, Cheers!



seeq said:


> Hahaha, I totally know that feeling! I've put them on my santa list, possibly a bit late, so if they don't arrive I shall buy some in the new year. I spent the money on a new steam valve instead as that has needed replacing for the last year!


I too need a new steam valve for Silvia, it's not that bad but it is bugging me! Mostly when you shut the valve after steaming and the leaking wand blows bubbles in your pristine microfoam! other than that it doesn't really leak much but I do have a squeeky knob!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Nick do you have a v2 or v3 Silvia? I have a spare v2 valve if you wanted it?

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

" it doesn't really leak much but I do have a squeeky knob!"

Don't even go there man, that's too much information

Ian


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

funinacup said:


> Nick do you have a v2 or v3 Silvia? I have a spare v2 valve if you wanted it?
> 
> Michael
> 
> Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


Ah, Thankyou Michael that is really kind of you but I have a V3


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

You know there are losers out there that would think it sad that we turn into kids at christmas-time over cups!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Yep, I've been getting a lot of that!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> You know there are losers out there that would think it sad that we turn into kids at christmas-time over cups!


Now you mention it. I actually feel a bit embarrassed to wish for cups for Christmas! But what the heck!


----------



## golden1 (Jan 21, 2012)

i have several of these.

http://www.johnlewis.com/231022315/Product.aspx

For guests. and for when i get asked for "Girly Lattes"


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

I like the little espresso cups from Caffe Ginevra. Simple, white. Have just ordered their cappuccino cup and saucer. Good price for two:

http://www.caffeginevra.co.uk/collections/cups-and-spoons/products/cappuccino-cups-set-of-2


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

whilst on holiday in edinburgh i thought i'd get a souvenir from the cycle cafe we popped into (artisan roast coffee, very nice but they admitted a problem with their grinder meant it wasn't at its best that day) and paid a whopping £12 for a single cappucino cup and saucer.

however since getting home the change is using a wider cappucino cup to a mug has been a revelation in my pours.

i managed this pour this morning which i'm very much pleased with.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Finally got round to ordering a set of notneutural 6oz mugs! Yay


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Mugs arrived today. They are so pretty, nice feel, perfect size. I'm running out of excuses for poor latte art!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I use the cups that a1 coffee sell. They are about £1.70-2.99 a piece with saucer and come in lots if sizes, I have the 9oz ones and they are amazing for latte

http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/gbu0-catshow/crockery.html


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

If you're there anyway, Ikea do 50ml espresso cup and saucer sets in various colours for £2 and 200ml (about 7oz) cup & saucer for £2.50:

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00155394/

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/26286910/

Quality of both are not too bad for the price. They always seem to have a load of them on display at my local Ikea.

They also do quite a few other nice looking cups and mugs but I've not bought any apart from those I've linked to.


----------

